# Mind Soul And Maya



## Neutral Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

Extract taken from elsewhere on internet.

Let me share with you some understanding about mind I got from
Gurbani. In fact most of the Gurbani is adressasd to our mind because
our mind is us. Whatever we think ,do and dream is from our mind.
Mind is called 'jeev' in Gurbani. SGGS discusses everything about
mind but sometimes we dont understand it till we really seek and the 
answers come.

Mind is the child of God Who  sent it down into the world He created 
Hmself to fill in a role in the drama He has created and is watching and 
directing. His play will go on till He wants it. He can change it , stop it 
and 
restart it as He likes it. All the minds are just players in it.  SGGS
is telling us about His play and telling us how to play our role in it to His 

Will and seek His blessings (Gurparsad). Guru Ji often call it 'Akath Katha
or Har Ki Katha and assigns 'Sants' to tell others .
                            "Kauh Kabir eh Ram ki uns."
To support His child, the mind , He Himself is always with the mind in 
the form what we call Soul which keep guiding and helping the mind to
play the role right. Mind and Soul are housed in a nonvisible body called
'sookham moorat' . Since the play is going on in the physical world ,mnd 
is given a physical body in which the subtle body is housed and tied inside
in it,
                             "Sookham moorat Naam Niranjan 
                               Kayan ka akaar."
Naam Niranjan is His immaculate Soul which is also called Jot and Shabad
in Gurbani.. It is thru Naam/Soul/Shabad/Jot that He keeps Himself close
to the mind.
                              "'Mool duarey bandhia bandh."
Mool duaar is what is called 'dharan' in our body which is just below our
belly button. Mind is made up of five elements :air,water,fire ,earth and 
sky which God used to make  the whole universe or 'sargun saroop'.
This universe is called Maya in SGGS.
                               "Eh mun karma eh mun dharma 
                                eh mun panch tutt te janma."
So it is mind which does all the mudane and spiritual deeds and is made up 
of five elements. Mind is made in Saram Khand along with its 'surat'-the 
conscousneess, ',mutt'-intellect and 'budh' understnding or wisdom. Mind 
uses one of these at one time. These are all God given to each mind to a 
level 
He wants.
                             "Sidh ,mutt sub budh Tumari
                              mandir chhavan tevey." 
The jeev is placed in .the embriyo in the mother's body.
                     "Sahe ke furmaide ji dehi  dehi vich jeeo aaye paia.
The journey of the mind in the physical world begins when it takes the first 
breath and is exposed to Maya. The liv or the deep medirtation which it was
given in the mother's womb breaks and the child cries for being separated 
from Soul'/Naam/Jot .Maya begins its work on the mind.
                      "Liv chudki laagi trishna Maya amar vartaya."
The destiny or mind's role is already written and  Dharam Raj is sent 
along with to judge its karma.
                      "Nanak jee uppaey kay likj Naaven dharam bahaliya."
Along with Dharam Raj ,there is Chittar Gupt whose job is to record the 
actions of the mind for each breath and present it to Dharam Raj for 
judgement. Also there is Jumdoot whose job is to pull the sookham moorat
out after the last breath allowed is taken by Jeev, All these beings come as 
a family with the Jeev for each life and go back with subtle body till the 
Jeev
has achieved Mukti.
                        "Ja tis bhana tan jumyian parvaar bhaala paya."
Our life in this world of Maya where mind is attache to Maya is called life 
in Bhavjal Sagar.or Ocean of Maya which we have to cross over with 
help of Guru with the Help of Sabad .
                         "Satguru hai bohitha Sabad langhavanhaar."
All the memory is stored in the mind . Brain in the body only serve to 
receive 
input ,procees it and store it in the mind and bring it our when asked by the 


Mind is affected by Maya as soon as it is exposed to it and soon it loses
its sehaj with which it was born . Maya acts thru three Gunas : Rjas (based 
on air which creates worries , ambitions etc),Tamas (based on fire which 
creates lust ,greed,anger ,attachments ,ego etc) and Satvic(based on water 
which creates good qualities like patience,contenetment, humility, love 
faith in God etc) Soon Maya takes over mind's thinking and its five doots
(kaam, karodh, lobh, moh and hankaar) who are supposed to be the 
servants of mind in this journey become its master amd mind is lost to its
origin and now becomes their slave . This produces duality and the mind
which was gurmukh , now becomes manmukh and may spend its whole 
life  full of pains and pleasures and die unhappy at the end. It is the duty 
of Maya to lure the mind into its own web and take it away from Its 
source ,God. And God sends down the Guru to advise the mind as to how 
to protect itself from Maya . Thus the play begins and each mind under
the influence of Maya plays a unique role and the whole world and all its
live beings are participants in that play. 
                           "Apna khel aap kar dekhe 
                             Mere Thakur rachan  rachaya."  

                           "Karte merey khel rachaya 
                            koey na kishi jeha banaya."
When the part is over Karta calls the Jeev back and the Jeev is judged by 
Dharam Raaj as to how well he played the part and if jeev ever remebered 
the Karta, the Father and the next life form and fate is  decided . This 
cycle 
goes on till Jeev finally realises its folly for having fallen for Maya and 
listen 
to the Guru and thru his guidnace and help finally breaks the shackles of 
Maya and with blessing from God, Gurparsad reaches home ,the Nij Ghar
and meets His Father/Mother in Sehaj Ghar . The journey is over in physical 
world but there are steps to go higher in the Spiritual World of Dasam Duaar
when the jeev has to progrgess from Sant to Sadh and then to Bhagat and then 
to Brahamgiani stage when the Jeev becomes one with God.
                           " Avan javan ik khel banaya
                            Aagia kaari keeni Maya."

I pray that we all fare well in this life to achieve our Moksha and be united
with God thru Guru Blessings.

Seeking forgiveness for errors in quoting Gurbani and typos.

Humbly in service 

Rabinder S Bhamra
Westbury ,NY


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

a Reply by Amarpal ji

To me, Mind is functioning Brain. Soul is 'The Sat' (Cosmic intelligence) that is in us making us a living entity. Maya is the individual's Samsara (emotional linkages with the worldly entities) that our mind creates. 

I make a distinction between Prakriti and Samsara. Prakriti is common to all of us it is real, but Samsara is individual specific, it is creation of individual's mind and is Maya. Samsara is individual specific, because it represent the attachment, behaviour and goals in worldly life. This way your Samsara and my Samsara is not same, yet Samsara is Maya. If one changes her or his out look by changing her or his mind, her or his Samsara too changes, because it is Maya.

The rational behind my thinking I have tried to make as clear as possible.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------

